# Saddle Stand



## Katy and Kaylee (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello all!
This is a bit of silly/fun question. I have my brand new saddle (arrived yesterday, yahoooo!), and I need to put it somewhere... but since I live in a yurt, which is one room, and I don't have a really secure tack room outside, the saddle will live inside with me (when not in use of course). SO I need to make a saddle stand pretty enough to stand in my living room/bedroom/studio... you name it. Imagine a room... the saddle will be in it! I like my living space to be nice and well designed. I live in a yurt, but I am not a savage!
At the moment it's standing on top of a beautiful old chest that has really the right shape on top... nice, but since the chest is my wardrobe I need to move the saddle everytime I need a pair of socks. Lots of training, granted, but...
I googled some pictures, and got some ideas (I am handy with woodwork), but I would not mind getting some more. Do you have any practical but also good looking saddle stand ideas/pics/tips to get my woodwork juices running?


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

Saddle Rack / Stand W/Tray PLANS Build it Yourself

But you want the curve or A-frame shape to match the saddle, depending on whether the saddle is hoop or narrow tree or something in between.

less attractice but PVC pipe
http://www.saddlestandsforvehicles.com/

wooden variant
http://www.equisearch.com/farm_ranch/equipment/build-horse-saddle-stand-hauling-horse-saddles/

http://www.applepicker.com/store/index.php?app=ccp0&ns=prodshow&ref=5009

If you can get away with bolting something to the wall
http://www.doversaddlery.com/collapsible-saddle-rack/p/X1-27103/

Some people use half of a "Sono Tube" or other concrte column form over a pipe or bar saddle rack. some have used all or part of a plastic bucket.


----------



## Katy and Kaylee (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you very much!

I have mostly built something today, out of recycled wood, mostly! Tomorrow I will paint it, if the weather is not dreadful, and finish it with a hook for hanging reins, bridle, etc. I definitely wanted something with a tray on the bottom, like one of your links had, and I made it that way. Perhaps, when the stirrups are properly turned and I don't need a heavy stick across it anymore, I will even add a second shelf halfway up. 

I will post pics, when I am done!


----------



## Jim Andy (Jan 21, 2013)

*If you are good at wood work.*

Go to your local lumber yard see if you can get a oak or what ever wood you like shelf boards say 12" wide cut them to the height you want you saddle off the ground. Then use a jig saw to cut the top the shape of your saddle. At this time use some boards about 1 1\2" wide and as long as you saddle is from front to back fix them about 1" apart over the curve part. Then fix one on each side on the bottom to make it strong. now stain it the color of your choose then put clear polyurethane to seal out moisture. hope you like it


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Subbing....I'd like to see your finished project.


----------



## Katy and Kaylee (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi all! So I finished my very very basic but pretty enough saddle stand. It's based on something I saw online, but simplified, because I have not set up my workshop at its new place yet.

Since it was built with only basic tools and recycled stuff there are no frills, but it could be made much prettier with a very little investment, or a bit of carving/painting/fretwork, whatever.

It's quite stable, but light enough that I can move it around to clean the floor 

You can see pics here:
Saddle-stand | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Ciao for now!
K


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Very nice .. I like the color too


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I say impressive - good job.


----------



## Beatrice9 (Jun 30, 2012)

Cedar is a really nice wood to use, but no matter what kind of wood you get it will still look great with the right stain.  Here are some of my faves:

SADDLE STAND WITH COW HIDE! You get 1 Hand Crafted Wood Saddlestand !: Wholesale Deal Site - Southwestern and Mexican imports

Wood Cedar Western English Saddle Stand Holder Rack Display It Rolls | eBay

Wilson Creek Furniture - Reclaimed Wood Ceiling Fans - Marshfield, MO


----------



## Beatrice9 (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok, I just now saw your reply that you finished it! I love it, it looks great!


----------



## Katy and Kaylee (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you all! 
I *am* rather happy with it! I think I will make a box to fit in the bottom, for containing stuff, and easily lifting out and carry it around. 

Elizabethan, that cow-hide stand totally cracks me up! Maybe if I graduate to a full blown western house I will make something similar (with faux fur).

Thanks all for your comments and ideas!
K


----------

